

Mentor Saturday - eatitraw

The previous thread[0] was popular, so I&#x27;m creating another one this week.<p>Let&#x27;s match mentors and mentees and talk about mentoring! Tips for mentees:<p>- It is probably good to be specific in describing potential mentor<p>- It is great if you show&#x2F;describe some of your work(especially in the sphere where you need help).<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7825900
======
mattm
I'm looking to mentor a couple people about best practices for web
development. I've been building websites and web applications for over 15
years now.

Please get in touch if you're interested. You can see some of the projects
I've worked on at
[http://mattmccormick.ca/portfolio/](http://mattmccormick.ca/portfolio/)

matt@mattmccormick.ca

------
sycren
I can help out with marketing/business strategy. If you're in London, we can
go and grab a coffee sometime.

You can find out more about me on linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=70827722](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=70827722)

------
tectonic
If someone needs mentorship on Ruby / Rails, I'd be glad to help out. You can
help me build Huginn
([https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn))!

